# Hunt Club Names



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2006)

List the best hunt club names you have heard or been a part of. 
I am quite sure there are some doozeys out there.
Here's mine:

Over the Hill---1989-1993
Broke Fence---1991-1993
Yellow Bus---1993-1994
The Old Mans'----1994---2004
And last and currently
The Cove Hunt Club, or Redwine Cove Hunt Club.


----------



## stev (Aug 28, 2006)

h&w 
hancock & washington
yrs in it.


----------



## specialk (Aug 28, 2006)

whiskey hollow hunt, polo, and raquet club


----------



## loouuii (Aug 28, 2006)

*Club*

The dead eye hunt club...


----------



## gordylew (Aug 28, 2006)

My first club I ran was called Broken arrow and my current is Archery 101 due to the club being a 101 acres.
I remember a club in Jasper Co. area called  Apt to miss  I thought that was funny.
And I decided long ago never to get in a club if it was called Bigbuck, 10 point, big rack because that was probably the one thing you would never see while hunting there.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 28, 2006)

1994-1999 "Wound Em Dead" (Started out as Kill Em Dead then a few of the members slipped up) Weyerheuser Sold.

2000-2001 "Wings and Whitetails" (The President stole our Turkey dues and disappeared.)

2002-2005 "Copperhead Hunt Club"

2006-????  " Bennett Creek Hunt Club"


----------



## Hunter-Steve (Aug 28, 2006)

Half moon hunt club

Been a member for 9 years now. It's in Hancock and we often refer to the original (still used by some) club house as the Hancock Hilton


----------



## Son (Aug 28, 2006)

*hunt club names*

Yeah, there's some interesting ones for sure.

First club name was, Tanyard, in Macon Co Al.
Second club was, Norton Creek, in Bulloch Co. Al.
Third and current club name is, Possum Head.
First two were named after the creeks that flowed through 'em.
Possum Head, Well, when we first hunted the place about twenty years ago There was a small mayhaw head/slough that we always saw possums in. You would think that's no big thing until I tell you this. More mature bucks have been killed at Possum Head, than any other spot in the place.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 28, 2006)

Late 80's ---- Split Creek

Early 90's---- One Shot

Last 12 years--- DNR hunting club for obvious reasons.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2006)

The Five Hundred Dollar Executioners Club. It bordered some public paper company land that we hunted back in the late 70s. I believe those ol boys were out of Atlanta.


----------



## contender* (Aug 28, 2006)

Smokerise hunt club---- I was kneehigh to a grasshopper
Chestnut Mt hunt club 2003-present.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 28, 2006)

Poor Boys Hunt Club  '94-'99


----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 28, 2006)

*Some good, some...strange*

The "Jack Dan" in Jones Co., back in the seventies.  Wonder where that handle came from.

The  "He..Ne..Na", in Putnam, named from the 1st two letters of the first names of three of the wives of the original members.  Can you guess their names?

Did the Blackwater Creek Club in Laurens for several years, and yes it did have some.

Now in a no name club...for 22 years too.  Maybe that longevity is a measure of success....don't name it and maybe we can keep it!


----------



## huntfish (Aug 28, 2006)

Club in Meriweather was called the Swamp Bottom Buck Busters.  Of course after passing on bucks for three years and finally everyone shooting a 130 class buck, it was known as Landowner wants more money.


----------



## Vapor 300 (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Budda's Hunting Club.


----------



## corn grinder (Aug 28, 2006)

The  Decatur Sports Club origionaly in Round Oak in Jones Co. Then it moved to Irwington in Wilkerson Co. In the 70s I think they are still there

Then the Silver Bullet Club in Eatonton From the 80s- 90s -2000s.

Now the Plum Creek Club in Eatonton off Oconee Springs. My first year here!!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2006)

We're "The Dead Poachers Society". Of course, we don't get many poachers 'round here so we haven't fulfilled the name yet.   

We hang out at the Salem Springs Savoy.


----------



## TJay (Aug 29, 2006)

In Louisiana:  Choctaw HC
                       North Bushneck HC
In Georgia:     Old Timers
                       Richland Creek HC


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 29, 2006)

DAKA DAKA HUNT CLUB in Hancock county, my grandads land and old fram house he was raised in affectionately referred to as the HANCOCK HOTEL

oh yeah DAKA means death, my brother started calling it that from an old movie about african tribes, they dance around cahnting DAKA DAKA with their spears when they killed game or white men, it was called DAKA MEANS DEATH I believe, so its been called that for years now


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove (Aug 29, 2006)

"outa-powder" hunting club in monroe county several years ago that was sold out from under us after several years.

I am currently a member of McPherson hunting club in paulding.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Aug 29, 2006)

*club*

WAHA Hunting club..................

Wild A## Hunting Association


----------



## FireDoc (Aug 29, 2006)

Boweevil, after the animal.
12 pt. club after it's 12 members but now only has 8.


----------



## Joe Moran (Aug 29, 2006)

stev said:
			
		

> h&w
> hancock & washington
> yrs in it.



Hey! I hunted there before!
Are you Steve, the club Pres.?

I hunted there 1 season & saw lots of deer!
Made a good friend there (270 Win.) we still keep in touch.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 29, 2006)

Hard Luck Hunting Club, Toombs County


----------



## reddwil (Aug 29, 2006)

Ain't Shot Squat Huntin' Team.   The Name says it all


----------



## BIGABOW (Aug 29, 2006)

there is a sign at the club I was in for years in Talbot Co. that reads "THE WE BE STROKIN'  HUNT CLUB"

GORDYLEW, the app to miss club is/was on app to miss rd.
just acroos the creek from our club now!


----------



## SowGreen (Aug 30, 2006)

*hunt club name*

I'm a member of the Twin Oaks Hunting Club in Jasper Co. Our 1800's cabin is called the Hillsboro Hilton. Now that most of our members have become old and lazy and look foward to dinner more than they do sitting in a stand all day we refer to it as the Twin Oaks Supper and Social Club.


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Aug 31, 2006)

used to be member of white bottoms hunting club in greene co. anybody else here maybe from that club? would like to hear from ya


----------



## nevamiss270 (Aug 31, 2006)

Mines the Bang Bang Hunting Club in jasper county.  Gordylew -  the apt to miss border us on one side - sorta scary hunting over that way - actually the're across murder creek from us way off the back side so no problems with stray rounds lol


----------



## bobo&hobbs (Aug 31, 2006)

*club*

Did the Dakka Dakka dance around the first deer I ever killed thanks to Bull of the woods !! the founding member of our fine hunting club, that was so long ago but a fine memory !!
Thanks ol` man get the ol` remington ready !! wish you all could here the story about the big duck basser the cable guy aint got sheet to compare to that story !! Just remember ol` boy love brought you into the woods and love took you out DAKKA DAKKA  thats swahele for kill  matter fact heard it last time I went  to turner field  there were tribes of them down there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mac (Sep 1, 2006)

Indian Lakes Sportsman's Club

We have nine lakes and find a few artifacts on the place.
Also, an old mound.


----------



## GunRights4US (Sep 1, 2006)

Thrasher Hunting Club - Washington county.


----------



## hwy22 (Sep 1, 2006)

Brockton Bow & Gun Club
1988-present


----------



## parkerman (Sep 1, 2006)

Hancock County
Turkey Ridge Hunting Club  1996-2002

Jasper County
Blue Sky Hunting Club  2003-present


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 1, 2006)

Ruttin Buck Trophy Club Johnson and Laurens County.

Darrell


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 1, 2006)

The Crazy Mule Hunting Club for years now affectionately known as Flat Creek Hunting Club in Meriwether est. 1996.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 1, 2006)

For the first 13 or 15 years I hunted, it was with the "White-tailed Sportsman's Club" 

I sure miss some of those guys.  They were true sportsmen.  I started going out there when I was either 3 or 5 depending on which parent's version you believe...  I sure learned a lot from those guys.


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 1, 2006)

Buckrun Hunting Club..... Putnam County.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 21, 2010)

Bump to help with the pre-season jitters


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 21, 2010)

Not fancy but it worked...

The .44 BUNCH


----------



## ted_BSR (Jul 21, 2010)

The Buck Snort Resort (BSR)


----------



## Luckybuck (Jul 21, 2010)

1.  Lead and Feather  Jones County
2.  Lucky 5  Jasper County
3.  No name Dublin Laurens County
4.  300 Mag Troup County
5.  Lucky buck Heard and Meriwether County


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 21, 2010)

We all hunt from elevated stands so it makes sense, although you don't want to say it too fast......

Below me hunt club


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2010)

Used to be in a hunting club called "Crazy 8 Hunting Club" In Whitesburg Ga..............Yes there was eight of us!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2010)

Hunted in a club outside of Savannah a decade ago where most ran dogs but a few of us used stands the dogs sure did disturb the name:  Tranquility HC


----------



## Joker (Jul 22, 2010)

Murder Creek


----------



## Laman (Jul 22, 2010)

Not mine but saw a decal on a truck for the "What Fence?" hunting club. 

That name could be applied to many of the people who have hunted properties bordering me over the years.


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 22, 2010)

Double Lung Hunt Club....... 2 members who love to achery hunt !!! Metter Georgia............


----------



## Bruz (Jul 22, 2010)

Outlaw Hunt Club,Bennett Creek HC and Lewis Lake HC now.


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 22, 2010)

The Buck stops here hunting club !
Devils Den hunt club!


----------



## HBC4570 (Jul 22, 2010)

dixie boys. the pres. is a yankee.


----------

